# 4 month old female golden mix available with Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppy*

What an adorable Puppy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She is and she's with one of the rescues I've met recently  Per your post in the other thread, it doesn't matter where you live. You can always help network with a local rescue


----------

